# At last...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

At last i have a decent Digital cam...still learning to work with it...next pics will be better (i hope).

Have a look at my Pygos tank (babie Nattereri)...

Regards

Jorge


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice - those little Reds look perfect








Do you also have a full tank shot?

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes Sir, i do have full shot pics (bad very bad...ehehehe still learning), but this night i will have better pics!


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Too much vegetation?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good, nice redsand a great tank


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

lovely reds, and i think tha tank looks just about right to me !

ian


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Ries said:


> looks good, nice redsand a great tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lutikriss said:


> lovely reds, and i think tha tank looks just about right to me !
> 
> ian
> [snapback]1093904[/snapback]​


 Thank You









Regards


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That setup is great









It looks very natural, I like that


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

i would have that many plants if my damn crayfish wasnt a punk


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

that is awesome looking. you should get a good light and a CO2 canister to make your plants grow more hearty and healthy. and that is an awesome piece of driftwood.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

iam7617115 said:


> that is awesome looking. you should get a good light and a CO2 canister to make your plants grow more hearty and healthy. and that is an awesome piece of driftwood.
> [snapback]1094265[/snapback]​


 Thank You









I already have a CO2 Canister ehehehehe You just can't see it since is in the back...behind all the plants.

Regards

Jorge


----------



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

JorgeRemigio said:


> Yes Sir, i do have full shot pics (bad very bad...ehehehe still learning), but this night i will have better pics!
> [snapback]1093889[/snapback]​


sweet looking tank!!!


----------

